# What does one person use to clean rims.



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

I've been using windex to clean my rims. Man it works real good. but the only thing is, sometimes u get this oily, grimey, black stuff on them. And its a bitch to get off, what are some products to use that can help?


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

Ummm, i think that black grime is BRAKE DUST 

there is a way to not get that on your rims, use YOUR FEET AS BRAKES like Fred Flintstone.. jk

they do make brakedust- free brake pads
www.tirerack.com (i think)
i use soap and water on my rims, hose it off, and then i use a metal/alloy polish... BIG RIMS SUCK... I HAVE TO CLEAN THEM EVERY OTHER DAY FOR THEM TO LOOK DECENT
good luck


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
I just tried Meguiars 'hot Rims'. It comes in a pink bottle (clear). It wirks pretty good with minimal scrubbing. I used eagle 1 before and that wasn't too shabby either.

Seth


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Soap and water.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I use Mothers


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

RIMS, WHAT ARE RIMS????
I have hub caps, and they bling, yo!
HAHAHAHHAHAHAAH
jk
F*** hubs


----------



## NastyNX2k (Oct 20, 2002)

I have Eagle1 Etching Mag Wheel cleaner (Automart-$4.50), and it works wonders. It took off brake dust I didn't know existed. Unfortunatly it discolored my little plastic Nissan caps that cover the lugs and wheel bearings.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

^^^ Right, forgot to mention that eagle 1 isn't safe on plastic.

Seth


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I clean my wheels with car wash "meguiars gold class shampoo", then follow that up with a good coat of wax in my case meguiars gold class wax. The wax helps reduce any brake dust build-up and adds a nice shine to the wheels...


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I'd have to suggest Simple Green (non-toxic/non-corrosive degreaser). I would assume it would be fine on aluminum, chrome, or painted wheels (Center + Rim = Wheel) although I've only used it on OE steel wheels (sleeper look, hub caps fell off...my car has it's own attitude and style).
A wide but smaller plastic wheel brush or, I guess, nylon scouring sponge pad would work as well.
The Meguiar's wheel cleaner works fine as well. Simple Green is an all round good product because it's inexpensive and seems to always work well.

Waxing afterward would definitely help prevent future build up or hard removal anyway. Only problem I see with that, if you are using a degreaser spray each time you will need to reapply the wax.

- Greg


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

A2Z Wheel Cleaner, works like a charm


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *Soap and water. *


----------

